# Problema en amplificador 30W x 2. Falla en los canales de audio.



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

Hola gente tengo problemas con este amplicador de 30W x 2 que hice de la revista Saber Electrónica, dejo diagrama y proyecto completo más abajo. Amplifica bien pero tengo un problema con los canales de audio. Cuando conecto los dos canales (izquierdo y derecho) se escucha la música sin medios o voces, como si fuese karaoke o estuviese en un salón con mala acústica. Si balanceo los canales hacia un lado o hacia el otro se escucha bien. Pareciera que se estuviesen cruzando los canales en algún punto del circuito. Les dejo un video para que escuchen como hace.

Diagrama.


Video.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2018)

crisgp dijo:


> Hola gente tengo problemas con este amplicador de 30W x 2 que hice de la revista Saber Electrónica, dejo diagrama y proyecto completo más abajo. Amplifica bien pero tengo un problema con los canales de audio. Cuando conecto los dos canales (izquierdo y derecho) se escucha la música sin medios o voces, como si fuese karaoke o estuviese en un salón con mala acústica. Si balanceo los canales hacia un lado o hacia el otro se escucha bien. Pareciera que se estuviesen cruzando los canales en algún punto del circuito. Les dejo un video para que escuchen como hace. . . .


Si *desconectas *uno cualquiera de los parlantes ¿ Que ocurre ?

*Opciones:*
1) Suena el canal restante bien
2) Continúa la falla

Si el caso es* 1 *podría ser que tengas invertida la fase de uno de los parlantes respecto del otro, prueba invertir (+) con (-) de *uno *de los parlantes


----------



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

*2) Continúa la falla *

Incluso probé con un solo parlante de otra marca y modelo totalmente diferente y lo sigue haciendo. Esto también lo hace si conecto o desconecto alguno de los canales de entrada al ampli de la misma forma a como estoy balanceando en la compu.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2018)

Manda a ambas entradas de audio la misma señal, un solo canal de lo que estés usando para reproducir.


----------



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

Pero no perdería el efecto estereo? O sólo me lo dices para probar que hace?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2018)

crisgp dijo:


> Pero no perdería el efecto estereo? O sólo me lo dices para probar que hace?


Es solo una prueba


----------



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

Tambien hace lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Una gráfica de cómo conectaste el balance ?


----------



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una gráfica de cómo conectaste el balance ?


Gráfica de qué balance? no entiendo tu pregunta. Ese balance del video es el balance de Windows en la configuración de los dispositivos de reproducción.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Ahhhh , ok , probaste con otra fuente , celular o MP3 ?


----------



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

Ah si, probé con otra compu y con celular. Con todos los dispositivos hace lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Probá potenciómetro de volumen de 20 K log a ver que pasa . . .


----------



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

Ah, también probé con otro potenciometro nuevo de 50k log y hace lo mismo. En estos días voy a la electronica y veo si consigo alguno de 20K log. 25K puede ser tambien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Si y logarítmico , probá con dos resistencias de 33 k en paralelo con los potenciómetros a ver si mejora


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2018)

Has probado cada canal en forma independiente? es decir proba el derecho desconectando el izquierdo y viceversa
Si cada canal  por separado suena bien, hay alguna inversión de fase, o en su defecto ambas placas no son exactamente iguales, es probable  que uno este como inversor y el otro no.
Podes publicar tus placas para analizarlas? por ambos lados, fotos bien nítidas

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

Otro detalle los parlantes están conectados correctamente? porque si están conectados invertidos también tendrás problemas semejantes


----------



## crisgp (May 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Has probado cada canal en forma independiente? es decir proba el derecho desconectando el izquierdo y viceversa
> Si cada canal  por separado suena bien, hay alguna inversión de fase, o en su defecto ambas placas no son exactamente iguales, es probable  que uno este como inversor y el otro no.
> Podes publicar tus placas para analizarlas? por ambos lados, fotos bien nítidas
> 
> ...



Justamente en este mensaje explicaba eso donde conectaba cada canal de forma independendiente, lo cual hace el mismo efecto que balanceando desde la compu.


crisgp dijo:


> ...Esto también lo hace si conecto o desconecto alguno de los canales de entrada al ampli de la misma forma a como estoy balanceando en la compu.



Probé con otros parlantes y siempre verifiqué que estuviesen bien conectados. Lo que me llama la atención tambien es que si desconecto uno de los canales de entrada sigue saliendo audio por los dos canales de salida, pero el audio sale bien. Yo no entiendo mucho de diseño de circuitos, solamente sé algunas cosas básicas de electrónica y no sé de qué manera está funcionando este ampli. A mi entender, si desconecto una de las entradas debería cortarse el audio en una de las salidas, lo cual no es así.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

Con respecto a la placa, es una sola donde está integrada la amplificación de ambos canales (L y R) más un ecualizador y control de volumen. Si descargas el pdf verás como es el proyecto. No tengo a mano ahora la placa para sacarle foto.


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2018)

Si sigue saliendo audio por ambos canales desconectando la entrad de uno algo esta mal conectado, las placas deben ser independientes, una masa, una mala conección, es tu problema


----------



## crisgp (May 6, 2018)

Hola chicos, ahí me está dando una mano un técnico electrónico amigo y me ha dicho que lo estuvo probando y anuló la estapa de ecualización pasando directo a la de amplificación y me ha dicho que el problema no lo hace, así que supone que está en alguno de los valores del ecualizador que estén mal pero todavía no encontró donde.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2018)

crisgp dijo:


> Hola chicos, ahí me está dando una mano un técnico electrónico amigo y me ha dicho que lo estuvo probando y anuló la estapa de ecualización pasando directo a la de amplificación y me ha dicho que el problema no lo hace, así que supone que está en alguno de los valores del ecualizador que estén mal pero todavía no encontró donde.


Tal ves exista algún potenciómetro con conexiones cruzadas entre canales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2018)

Pensé en un balance de potenciómetro doble , invertido


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 6, 2018)

Como te dicen los maestros Fogonazo y Dosmetros. Estás cableando MAL los potenciómetros de ecualización, y seguramente cruzas un canal con otro de alguna manera extraña. Si son tándem , me apuesto algo a que has puesto en un cursor el canal derecho y en el otro el izquierdo, o a saber...
El circuito de ecualización está intercalado en la realimentación, si cruzas ambos canales o cableas mal, sólo se puede hablar de las bondades y resistencia de éste circuito….
Un saludo.


----------



## crisgp (May 22, 2018)

Al fin hemos dado con el problema, son los cables que he utilizado para conectar los potenciómetros a la placa. Parece que se genera algún tipo de interferencia lo cual hace que se desfasen los canales o algo por el estilo, porque he probado conectar los potenciómetros directamente a la placa y el problema se va. El tema es que necesito ponerlo con cables para poner los potes en el frente de la caja. Pero la verdad que no sé que hacer para solucionarlo. Si poner cables de mejor calidad o más finos, o bien cambiar los valores de las resistencias en la etapa de ecualización.


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

El cable debe ir mallado, si no vas a tener todo tipo de interferencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2018)

Si no es cable blindado , *cómo mínimo* hay que retorcerlos, y además soldar un cable a los cascos metálicos de los potenciómetros y conectarlo a masa.


----------



## crisgp (May 23, 2018)

Que opinan de usar este tipo de cable de red:

o bien este:


Sino la otra posibilidad es utilizar varios cables de este tipo para los 6 pines de cada potenciómentro:


Que tipo de cables me recomiendan?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2018)

crisgp dijo:


> Al fin hemos dado con el problema, son los cables que he utilizado para conectar los potenciómetros a la placa. Parece que se genera algún tipo de interferencia lo cual hace que se desfasen los canales o algo por el estilo


Eso es cualquier cosa!!!!   
Si fueran los cables tendrías zumbido pero no cancelación de medios   y si poniendo los potes en la placa todo anda bien, el problema es el que te han dicho antes: TENES MAL CABLEADOS LOS POTES!!!

QUE TE PARECE SI PONES UNAS FOTOS DE LAS PLACAS Y DEL CABLEADO????


----------



## crisgp (May 23, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es cualquier cosa!!!!
> Si fueran los cables tendrías zumbido pero no cancelación de medios  y si poniendo los potes en la placa todo anda bien, el problema es el que te han dicho antes: TENES MAL CABLEADOS LOS POTES!!!
> 
> QUE TE PARECE SI PONES UNAS FOTOS DE LAS PLACAS Y DEL CABLEADO????



A cada pin le puse su cable correspondiente. Fue lo primero que revisé y lo revisé más de una vez. Medí continuidad y todo está bien. Además usé 6 colores distintos, uno para cada pin para no errarle.


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

Ese es el problema, los cables de los dos canales están juntos.
Tiene que ser un cable individual para cada canal, es decir 3 cables dentro de un vaina cerrada.
Para el volumen debe ser así sino pasa cualquier cosa, para los controles de tono pueden ser sin malla pero deben estar retorcidos para cada control, no juntar los cuatro deben ser 4 manojo de tres cables.
Volumen mallado si o si.
Los potenciómetros tanto los de volumen como control de tonos deben tener su carcasa puesta a masa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2018)

crisgp dijo:


> A cada pin le puse su cable correspondiente. Fue lo primero que revisé y lo revisé más de una vez. Medí continuidad y todo está bien. Además usé 6 colores distintos, uno para cada pin para no errarle.


Y LAS FOTOS??????


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2018)

Esos cables de red , si son los multifilamento (un montón de pelitos de cobre) si podrían servir , si son monofilamento (un único alambre de cobre) no serviría !


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 29, 2018)

Por que no sirve un cable monofilamento? 
Pensaba que el cable multifilamento se usaba solo por razones de flexibilidad...
Disculpen mi ignorancia. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2018)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Por que no sirve un cable monofilamento?
> Pensaba que el cable multifilamento se usaba solo por razones de flexibilidad...
> Disculpen mi ignorancia. Gracias.


Sirven, pero con el riesgo de que se quiebren fácilmente.
Los que no me gustan son los cables UTP (De red), pero por gusto personal.


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2018)

Lo ideal es que lo que va al pote de volumen este envainado, los de tono pueden ir trenzados, pero en ningún caso monofilamento porque se rompen de nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2018)

Los UTP *flexibles (multifilamento)* , para conexiones entre PC , router , server , etc  , son finos pero pueden servir si eso va a estar sin movimientos .


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2018)

En lugar de comprar cables que no están destinado al uso en audio, es mejor comprar lo clásico y se evita muchos problemas, por otra parte jamás puso fotos como se le pidió


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 30, 2018)

También podría emplear cable del que se usa para los porteros electrónicos. Son multiconduxctores, flexibles, con una buena sección, y no cuestan caros. Los hay con y sin apantallamiento....No los he usado para audio, pero deben servir puesto que se usan para conectar comunicaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

En las casas de electrónica venden los cables de 0,15 mm2 específicos para cablear electrónica


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En las casas de electrónica venden los cables de 0,15 mm2 específicos para cablear electrónica


Esto ya lo comenté en "Algún lado" son muy buenos los cables de impresora puerto paralelo (comprados por metro)
Actualmente empleo cables 0,035 recuperados y con aislación a prueba de bombas , si bien no son muy flexibles, no se cortan


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

Especialmente cables recuperados con aislación de Teflón  , los pela mandinga jajaja


----------

